# Tresspasser!!! Photoshop help please



## biggtruxx

this guy is tresspassing here and i cant adjust to get more detail
can one of you guy's help me out and adjust the photo so i can get some detail of his face?

any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Resica

What guy?


----------



## biggtruxx

ooops here are the photos


----------



## Resica

I can't help you,but I wonder what he's up to?


----------



## dawg2

That first one looks pretty clear...


----------



## redneckcamo

looks like a cudde back moment starrin robert downy jr !! is yur camera locked too the tree ?


----------



## biggtruxx

this is at my place of buisness and its a infa red cam  he never knew the pic was taken. no flash just a snapshot!


----------



## Sterlo58

looks like he is holding something in his hands. He sure ain't dressed for huntin'


----------



## Nugefan

he was there for more than 2 1/2 hours , you have any more pix ??????


musta been up to no good ....


----------



## biggtruxx

no only these two so far...... but the camera's are still ready and waiting


----------



## redneckcamo

keep us up too date on the unfolding story !!!    he has gotta be up too no good !


----------



## Dog Hunter

Wonder if video may give you a better selection to take a still picture from?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

hummm...


----------



## hevishot

probably a good enough pic to get him busted as is....


----------



## Jim Thompson

gotta wonder about a dude in the woods with no flashlight for 2 hours in the same location!


----------



## biggtruxx

these are the woods right behind the shop here.... look in the background and you'll see our fence that surrounds the place..... this is just inside the fence. we thought ppl had been sneaking in and found a spot rigged in the fence so we set up cameras to try and get these shots


----------



## DRB1313

There also seems to be something on the ground in the lower right in the second pic.
Are these the full size images or have they been resized for the forum?
If these are the resized version, I might be able to do something with the full size pics.


----------



## biggtruxx

DRB1313 said:


> There also seems to be something on the ground in the lower right in the second pic.
> Are these the full size images or have they been resized for the forum?
> If these are the resized version, I might be able to do something with the full size pics.




no i just put them on here just as they were......  they are full size i guess


----------



## BAMA HUNTER

DRB1313 said:


> There also seems to be something on the ground in the lower right in the second pic.
> Are these the full size images or have they been resized for the forum?
> If these are the resized version, I might be able to do something with the full size pics.




yeah i noticed that to..and whatever is on the ground in the second pic he is looking at it..u may want to go back there and kick some leaves around and see what hes hiding..


----------



## BAMA HUNTER

and look at the stick by his feet..it moved.. in the 1st and 2nd pic..he has done something right there!! maybe used the stick as a shovel or something..


----------



## DRB1313

Did you use photobucket, I think it resizes them for you or did you load them yourself?


----------



## Jim Thompson

either he has a flat laying black pup or he may have just urinated there


----------



## DRB1313

Yep! He def. moved that stick.
PM Sent


----------



## Resica

Is there anything missing from the business?


----------



## dawg2

Sterlo58 said:


> looks like he is holding something in his hands. He sure ain't dressed for huntin'



He's rollin a doob


----------



## biggtruxx

Resica said:


> Is there anything missing from the business?




is an auto salvage yard could be anything

the pic where DRB pointed it out looks like it could be Cat's (convertors)


----------



## bulletproof1510

Probaly the converters


----------



## dawg2

He has something in the bottom right of the pic tied up.


----------



## TDBone

Looks like he def went in there and on his way out had something, which was on the Rt side of the second pic. Are you missing anything from the shop? In the second pic he has some sort of mark on HIS rt shoulder - might have been carrying something on that shoulder ... could have been the thing on the ground.

Keep taking pics! Maybe some video.


----------



## Trizey

Yep...looks like he's carrying stuff out.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

dawg2 said:


> He has something in the bottom right of the pic tied up.



Hes on to somethin


----------



## Resica

Dig a big ole pit there and cover with branches and leaves.


----------



## fulldraw74

time for a JYD!!!  (Junk Yard Dog)


----------



## dawg2

In fact, there are 2 people.  See the cropped pic, head is top of pic, arm going down on other side of tree to left wearing dark/black clothes.


----------



## DRB1313

Resica said:


> Dig a big ole pit there and cover with branches and leaves.


----------



## Resica

Somebody around there will recognize that face,it isn't that blurry.How long do you think this has been going on?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

dawg2 said:


> In fact, there are 2 people.  See the cropped pic, head is top of pic, arm going down on other side of tree to left wearing dark/black clothes.



Is that the back of his head? I think I see


----------



## nevamiss270

You can see guy #2's face on the outside of the fence in the first pic


----------



## dawg2

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Is that the back of his head? I think I see



Yes, back of head and left ear, big ol ear, looks like DUMBO the copper stealin crack thief


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Man yall are some supersleuths(sp)


----------



## Queegua

Set him up some surprises....PM me if you need any ideas....


----------



## dawg2

was working on that

Also guy #2 Has reflectors on his shoes, probably "running" shoes.  You can see the reflections from them in both of the pics from the IR flash.


----------



## Resica

nevamiss270 said:


> You can see guy #2's face on the outside of the fence in the first pic


Good eye.


----------



## nevamiss270

Well maybe not a super sleuth - just slow day at the office


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Brigade quartermaster a one time sold flares  on trip wires.  That would scare the tar out or them.  

Or see if they have a pattern and surprise them one


----------



## DRB1313

Ok, Here's what is for sure.
1. He has help. You can clearly see him in the first image after some noise reduction and some levels adjustments.
He's at bottom left.
2. They are, without a doubt, stealing from your lot.
Don't know what it is but on the right side of the second photo, there is stuff that's not in the first one.

The guy is squatting down in the first photo. That's why he looks way shorter than the fence.


----------



## Jim Thompson

#2 may be holding the fence up


----------



## dawg2

Jim Thompson said:


> #2 may be holding the fence up



Or #2


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

DRB is the Doctor for sure  Nice job   now they just need to catch the thieves


----------



## BAMA HUNTER

it looks like one big object to me..#2 dude is carrying it..


----------



## dawg2

DRB1313 said:


> Ok, Here's what is for sure.
> 1. He has help. You can clearly see him in the first image after some noise reduction and some levels adjustments.
> He's at bottom left.
> 2. They are, without a doubt, stealing from your lot.
> Don't know what it is but on the right side of the second photo, there is stuff that's not in the first one.
> 
> The guy is squatting down in the first photo. That's why he looks way shorter than the fence.



You know what else, look to the right of the guy squatting at the fence, there is a 3rd guy coming under the fence.  That is the blur, I saw it earlier but couldn't really make it out, but there is a 3rd guy.


----------



## Arrow3

Hope you catch their sorry butt....I hate a thief!!


----------



## Hunter Haven

All I ask is that if they are thieves indeed, put them where they belong!! You have evidence of tresspassing already! Get rid of the pieces of crap!!

Please give us updates!!


----------



## DRB1313

dawg2 said:


> You know what else, look to the right of the guy squatting at the fence, there is a 3rd guy coming under the fence.  That is the blur, I saw it earlier but couldn't really make it out, but there is a 3rd guy.



I was looking at that and clearly see something in-between 1 and 2, but what ever it is is moving fast enough to be blurred and almost transparent.


----------



## dawg2

look dead center of pic, you can see the head turned to the left and see the nose.


----------



## DRB1313

Ah! Yes It took me a minute or two and I even had to back way off of the monitor, but I see it now.
I'll take it back in to the operating room and see what I can do.
No Promises.


----------



## chinquapin

GET"EM BIGTRUX GET"EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good eyes fellas, hope you catch those sorry no good thieves!!!!!!

Ben


----------



## rip18

Good job, guys!  Hope you catch 'em!  I guess the next stop is a few scrap metal dealers with pictures???


----------



## DRB1313

Can't get anymore detail out of it.
If you look at the first pic in post #46, you can see that he looks
to be in the act of standing up, both hands are still on the ground or just off.
He is looking to his left and has a light colored shirt on.
His forehead and nose are visible, but
his movement is causing to much blur to enhance anymore.


----------



## chinquapin

nicely done fellas, way to help bigtruxx know what he's working with!!!!!!!!!!   Gotta love this forum, now go get'em!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ben


----------



## biggtruxx

Oh they will get got!

we are gonna set up several more of these cuddebacks 
along the line of where they will go and get diff angles of them
like i said earlier you gotta love the infa red photos they never knew what hit um

really appreciate the help guys i never noticed the 2nd and 3rd guy's in the pics but i do now!

you guy's rock!


----------



## cpowel10

Good luck catching them, I HATE thieves!  

Great idea to put out infared cameras, just make sure they're camo in case they come during the daytime!


----------



## Hoss

Good job folks.  Hope you catch these guys.

Hoss


----------



## biggtruxx

i appreciate the help guy's i spoke with the sheriff's dept and they have the pics  we are gonna get them sooner or later


----------



## TDBone

In the second picture in post #46, guy #2 is dragging something or carrying something with his right hand. You can tell because his upper body is hunched slightly over the top and to the left, and his head is down, as well, his left hand is in the process of swinging which is compensation for his awkward 'gait' (walk) --- he has something heavy in his right hand.


----------



## Razorback

Add some more light to the shot.  This will allow the camera to use a faster shutter speed to stop most movement & give you a sharper shot.

Of course its gotta be IR light.  Do a little googling for IR LED lights or IR Strobes.  I just had a vendor show me some IR LED lights that are battery powered for use w/ IR security cameras.  They use rechargeable batteries but I'm guessing you could leave the charger plugged into it to keep them on through out the night.  

Shoot me a PM or email & I'll get some more info on what I can help with.

Razor

Razor


----------



## jj4301

I selectively decreased the midtone levels on the main subject and reduced the noise to clean it up a bit. Hope that one might help ya. After reducing some image, it looks like the second pic is showing catalytic converters on the ground there.


----------



## Jake Allen

This guy is almost famous and doesn't even know it, yet.
He'll be suprised when the sheriff knocks at his door!


----------



## Resica

Jake Allen said:


> This guy is almost famous and doesn't even know it, yet.
> He'll be suprised when the sheriff knocks at his door!



Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

I cant wait till yall get this fool!


----------



## biggtruxx

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> I cant wait till yall get this fool!




His days are numbered my friend


----------



## Limb Walker

Updates or new pics?


----------



## Resica




----------



## livetohunt

Do you think it is just some homeless guys up to no good..Maybe drugs or something?


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors

Big Truxx, I can't believe that, I would stay out there if I was you and wait. Pieces of trash.


DRB, you da man


----------



## auburndeerhunter

i would be sitting out there waiting with a 7mm  and then they really wouldnt know what hit em

i dont take tresspassing to lightly people know when its not there land and common sense if you dont have permission 
dont be there!


----------



## ClintW

new pics?


----------



## dawg2

TTT....for an update...


----------



## Resica

ttt


----------



## Smokey




----------



## Resica




----------



## Handgunner

One of the neatest threads I've ever seen!  Good job y'all!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER




----------



## chinquapin

any updates?  Have they been back or have you laid lead to their butts yet 

Ben


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22

What happened to having big 'ol Gnarly junk yard dogs.......


----------



## biggtruxx

Yeah they are still at it.... converters hit again ........ still nobody caught yet..... which makes me very angry. i really appreciate the effort and will post any updates! If anyone recognizes these guy's please let me know.


----------



## biggtruxx

Meriwether_Stalker22 said:


> What happened to having big 'ol Gnarly junk yard dogs.......


 


they'd just shoot or feed um poison. lots are heartless now a days and if they want it there gonna go get it any means necessary


----------



## GAnaturalist

da gooch said:


> too bad you cant put up a couple of bear traps out there......



Thats funny, yet very effective. 

You could also put a hornet's nest in a depression where they are crawling through. Cover the nest with some leaves, etc. Who would know you planted the nest ? 

But I would be seriously considering shooting them with at least rock salt out of a 12ga. I doubt they would go to the police, knowing they were breaking the law. I wonder if you get in trouble for that? 

I remember a couple of months ago in Texas a guy shot two mexicans in the back after they stole his TV, and some other things. It was on a 911 tape, I don't think he got in trouble, not sure though. He killed the two Mexicans, effectively ending thier careers as robbers. 

There has got to be something you can do.


----------



## letsemwalk

see if you can get DNR to set up a couple of nights and see what happens or you could do it yourself. that could be a good idea if you want to nab em.


----------



## biggtruxx

I wont post what we have in store for them........ being you never know who gets on here........ who knows they could be reading this forum and laughing..... just know that they will get got


----------



## Smokey

Any more trail cam pictures of them?


----------



## merc123

btt


----------



## Hawg "Rooter"

Btt


----------



## Soybean

meth heads.  hope you catch em


----------



## Hawg "Rooter"

*Hang em high*

This is one of the most intresting threads i have read. I really hope yall catch those guys !!!!!!!!


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22

GAnaturalist said:


> Thats funny, yet very effective.
> 
> You could also put a hornet's nest in a depression where they are crawling through. Cover the nest with some leaves, etc. Who would know you planted the nest ?
> 
> But I would be seriously considering shooting them with at least rock salt out of a 12ga. I doubt they would go to the police, knowing they were breaking the law. I wonder if you get in trouble for that?
> 
> I remember a couple of months ago in Texas a guy shot two mexicans in the back after they stole his TV, and some other things. It was on a 911 tape, I don't think he got in trouble, not sure though. He killed the two Mexicans, effectively ending thier careers as robbers.
> 
> There has got to be something you can do.



Just be careful, 30 years ago, that would not have been a problem.  Today, the criminals seem to have more rights than we do!  In the 80's we had a guy near our deer camp that had someone breaking in to his camper every week.  So he decided to put poisonous snakes in the camper and put a sign outside of the camper saying "Beware...Poisonous Snakes".  Sure enough, they broke in again and got bit.  And guess who was charged?


----------



## GAX

Any updates?


----------



## ray97303

Has he been caught? I hate thieves!!!  Good chance he will strick again soon!


----------



## Hawg "Rooter"

Btt


----------



## letsemwalk

Meriwether_Stalker22 said:


> Just be careful, 30 years ago, that would not have been a problem.  Today, the criminals seem to have more rights than we do!  In the 80's we had a guy near our deer camp that had someone breaking in to his camper every week.  So he decided to put poisonous snakes in the camper and put a sign outside of the camper saying "Beware...Poisonous Snakes".  Sure enough, they broke in again and got bit.  And guess who was charged?




That's kinda crazy, their the ones breaking in, not you.


----------



## biggtruxx

no new news so far. i think they got scared

who know's maybe they made it rich off the things they were stealing........ either that or they have enough dope to last them a few months. they will be back im sure and when they do

.......... i'll post ...........
we really appreciate the help and interest


----------



## ray97303

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jack Ryan

Nothing illegal about cultivating poison ivy and poison oak on the fence.

Might want to keep a couple of half full gas cans mixed with sugar laying around handy to the fence too. May be about half alcohol and half gasoline might be even better.

Coat that fence with anti-seize grease and they'll be easy to spot for a while after handling it. It never comes out of your cloths.

This looks pretty good too.
http://www.worldtrackingsolutions.com/


----------



## Hawg "Rooter"

ttt


----------



## GAX

btt


----------



## BowanaLee

The two most visible guys look very similar to each other and may be brothers or twins. They both may be wearing glasses.
Have ya seen anyone like that around there or got any new pics yet ?


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler

Any updates on these jokers?


----------



## Resica

ttt


----------



## copperhead3690

i really hope you catch these guys! that's some crap what they're doin to your junkyard! = /


----------



## hummdaddy

*How Bout This???*


----------



## ray97303

ttt


----------



## tok shooter

Well if ya decide on the deep hole covered with leaves dont forget the punji sticks then you will know where there are


----------



## biggtruxx

Update!

this guy got Got! sunday night cant post too many details but he decided to come again........ too bad his truck wouldnt start  needless to say i told you all

Karma is a bad mamma jamma and will come back to bite you in the hind end every time 

thanks to all who kept up and looked into this.


----------



## Resica

Excellent news!!congrats.


----------



## btt202

can't wait to hear the details. what make was the truck and color


----------



## biggtruxx

actually it was a little different then expected...... 98 ranger maroon with blue left fender


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Cool thread..   Glad to hear he got what was coming to him.


----------



## westcobbdog

great news..but now we have to pay to feed this loser.


----------



## bulletproof1510

That is nice, I thought they were after the converters, weird how they get about 50 bucks for one but it cost you 500.00 to replace. Hopefully he will have to pay you back in some form. (Ball and Chain)


----------



## jackflash

glad you were able to catch him.......is it me or does that look like a stuff teddy bear laying on the ground on it's back with a bow or ribbon around it's neck?


----------



## tree daddy 7

You need to set out there in some camo and a 12 Gauge that's one sure wat to catch'em.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Keep up updated.  Congrats on catching him.


----------



## runs with scissors

dawg2 said:


> look dead center of pic, you can see the head turned to the left and see the nose.


10 bucks says dawg2 got his kids to find it for him


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

ANY UPDATES????  Been a while...


----------



## hoochfisher

can we get the rest of the details now? PLEASE?


----------



## BuckHunter 34

DRB1313 said:


> Ok, Here's what is for sure.
> 1. He has help. You can clearly see him in the first image after some noise reduction and some levels adjustments.
> He's at bottom left.
> 2. They are, without a doubt, stealing from your lot.
> Don't know what it is but on the right side of the second photo, there is stuff that's not in the first one.
> 
> The guy is squatting down in the first photo. That's why he looks way shorter than the fence.



and the stuff that wasn't there in the 1st pic. the guy is clearly staring @ it in the 2nd pic


----------



## jrc3200

Hes taking converters and selling the copper in them for crack and Meth.... Bust his chpos.


----------



## Hoss

Here's the results.

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=2853150&postcount=113

Since this has been solved, I'm closing the thread.


----------

